# LPG at Benicarlo on the N340.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

According to mylpg.eu there is a new gas pump at the Repsol at Benicarlo on the N340 at N40.4143, E0.4035.

Can anyone confirm that please and say whether it's under that canopy and if so how high is the canopy. If not I will go that way and take a look over the next few days. 

It's good news as it fills a gap along that coast. As I said on another thread I think the one at L'Ampolla (Motor 2000) may have closed but there is now another at Amposta, also on mylpg.eu Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I can confirm that station, called there this morning to check it out. It's due to be selling gas from the 21st of this month. The pump isn't under the canopy, though it's high enough for any vehicle anyway. If it's on the wrong side for you there is a track beside the pump allowing room to turn round even if your van is super huge.

The co-ordinates in my post above aren't quite spot on. These are more accurate N40.41344, E00.40348


----------

